# Taking Charge of Your Fertility



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

What is the difference between all the different editions availible? Do I really need the 10th anniversary edition?


----------



## Izzy's Mom (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm sure any version you get of the book will be all that you need - I've read older versions and I wouldn't bother buying a new and improved version! It is an awesome book for sure though!


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello fellow Tucsonian! I bought the edition just before the 10th anniversary edition. When the new one came out I went to B&N just to look at it and there wasn't a ton of difference. Charting is basically always going to be the same info. It's the new fertility treatments that are going to be ever changing. So basically if you and your partner have no fertility issues I wouldn't bother getting the new one. However if you have fertility issues it might be worth the extra money to get the up to date info.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Can I ask you an OT question? I see you had waterbirth. Was it at home and if so, who was your midwife?


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I remember upgrading from the origional to 2nd edition because of a lot of extra material, but that was over a year ago so I don't recall specificis.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I'm bumping it up 'cause I'd like to hear if anyone else has read/looked over both editions and has something to say. The book comes really highly recommended by...EVERYONE, really... and I'm thinking it might be helpful for me since my so-called 'cycle' is nothing of the sort and by GYN has told me she thinks that I don't ovulate regularly. I'd definitely go for the older edition b/c I can find it cheaper, but if there's good stuff in the new edition that's not in the old edition, I'll pay more!

Thoughts?


----------

